# Old German Magpie



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's a photo of a few of the 2013 young I have raised out my imported red Old German Magpies (Elster Purzler). Sorry for the quality of the photo, they are molting and uncooperative in the small pen this afternoon.

The breed are excellent parents and raise easily.

Link


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

like the colors, good luck!


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pigeons*

Will you ever have any forsale? Danny


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*German Elster Purzler*

I will have some for sale in late September. I should have used their German name: Elster Purzler.

Link


----------



## RED TAIL (Dec 22, 2013)

Will You Have Any Magpies For Sale In The Future


----------

